# Berger Faunus Carbon verlässt uns via Ebay



## Brägel (6. August 2017)

Meine Frau trennst sich von Ihrem Faunus Carbon in M:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Bergwerk-Fau...21388b9&pid=100290&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=202011789459


----------

